# Big tires on little axel



## Stumpalump (Jun 5, 2016)

Im converting a single jet ski trailer rated for 1000Lbs. Best I can tell it has a 1490Lbs axel. 5 lug with tiny 12" rims and 20" tall 4.80 tires. My load will be canoe or 10' flat bottom and a small fgear box at 150lbs or 250 max with a few miles of off road trails to get way up the creeks. Since I'm not overloading it can I get away with 27" tall tires or will it be too much tire weight and leverage for the axle? I could run a 13" rim with 23" tire. I have been looking at basic replacement wheel/tire combos from TSC or Wallmart since they stock them and are reasonable. How big can I go assuming I have sidewall clearance?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 5, 2016)

What size spindles and bearings?
Is the axle open on the bottom or a full tube?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 5, 2016)

Have you looked at the 5.30x12 tires they're 22" tall?


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 5, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> What size spindles and bearings?
> Is the axle open on the bottom or a full tube?



It's open on the bottom. U-channel 1.5" wide and 2.5" tall.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 5, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Have you looked at the 5.30x12 tires they're 22" tall?



That's an option but we have so many rocks in Arizona that I like somthing that will roll over them easier.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 5, 2016)

GVWR is 1495 and the axle threads are 3/4"


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 5, 2016)

Stumpalump said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > What size spindles and bearings?
> ...


I wouldn't trust that axle for much in the way of abuse.
Check out the web site "Expedition Portal" lots of off road trailers.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 12, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Stumpalump said:
> 
> 
> > lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> ...



Expedition Portal is my main hangout. I posted a build thread in the small kayak/canue section. Check it out and let me know if I need to add any thing that the land lubbers may need to know about boat trailers. https://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/threads/159299-Fitting-an-18-canoe-on-a-jet-ski-trailer?p=2105039#post2105039


----------

